# jack dempsey male or female?



## arai82 (Mar 20, 2010)

hey guys just wondering if u guys can help me figure out if my JD is a male or female... just curious... but i dont really kno how to post pics up here.. i posted some up on fishlore.. i can put that link up here...

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/jack- ... emale.html

thanks guys...


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Too young to tell. Funny I mentioned that before.


----------



## Chicklette (Mar 4, 2010)

I can't get in. If I give you want I will post them for you. Just send me a PM.


----------



## arai82 (Mar 20, 2010)

i'm ttrying out photobucket right now not sure if this is the way i'm suppose to put the links up .. i just copy and pasted the direct link here..

http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac26 ... /JD/89.jpg

http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac26 ... /JD/88.jpg

http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac26 ... /JD/83.jpg

http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac26 ... /JD/78.jpg

http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac26 ... /JD/71.jpg


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Your photobucket links work. It's hard to tell since the pictures are so blurry and theres no really good shot of your dempsey but if I had a gun to my head and had to guess. I would say male, I couldn't really see much blue on the lower gills and could make out some spangles on the body.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Here are the pictures from the OP for easy viewing.













































Too blurry to tell, can't see any colors under the eye/gills area. If there are dots of color there then its a male. If there are patches of blue color there then its a female. Male will also have pointy dorsal/anal fin.


----------



## Chicklette (Mar 4, 2010)

I would guess male. It's kind of hard to tell but from the speckles going down towards the body I guess male. The speckles are not just on the head.


----------



## arai82 (Mar 20, 2010)

i will try getting some new pics up soon ... buddy is borrowing my camera so i hav to wait til monday...


----------



## arai82 (Mar 20, 2010)

heres some new pics guys of the JD.. dont kno if these pics will help to sex the JD yet or not... but check'em out...

http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac26 ... /JD/13.jpg

http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac26 ... /JD/12.jpg

http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac26 ... /JD/11.jpg


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok it looks to be male but I still think it's on the small side to be 100%.

One question, how big is it?


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

Males have a row of dots under their eyes, like this one. On this JD the dots are joining together...also I can see a bit of blue in the chin and gill plates. If this blue comes out and makes blue spangles then it is a female. I am 75% sure it is a female. 
Time will tell.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I think it's too young to tell...

and while I see what would lead someone to suggest male, I've also seen yougn fish that appear to be males when immature to pan otu to be female once they mature (and vise versa)...

Therefore I think the only responsible reply is "too young to tell"...


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Toby_H*

Agree, this JD is way too young to be able to determine a sex with any certainty. I would wait a little while yet to accurately sex this fish. I would say JDs are one of the harder CAs to sex at a young age. Just keep it healthy and let it grow up some more before you worry about sexing this fish. Until then I guess you could just give it a uni-sex name. :lol:


----------



## planetnicolas (Mar 16, 2010)

I believe it is a female hes nice and shiny females are duller and his fins are pointed.


----------



## LGSKnicks88 (Mar 14, 2010)

planetnicolas said:


> I believe it is a female hes nice and shiny females are duller and his fins are pointed.


nice that made no sense at all..
u said " i believe its female" then u use the pronoun "hes"to descibe a female...? and then on top of that u say females are duller lol
i think it is female but its way too young to say one way or another


----------



## LGSKnicks88 (Mar 14, 2010)

planetnicolas said:


> I believe it is a female hes nice and shiny females are duller and his fins are pointed.


nice that made no sense at all..
u said " i believe its female" then u use the pronoun "hes"to descibe a female...? and then on top of that u say females are duller lol
i think it is female but its way too young to say one way or another


----------

